# Hiking Boots



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I've decided I need a pair of hiking boots both for weekend walks (retired running shoes aren't cutting it) and to use as casual shoes during the November-March snow/slush/ice cycle, for when it's too wet or slick for my normal boots, and the rest of my casual shoes (mostly mocs and boat shoes) are too insubstantial.

I've been looking for something in this vein, the classic, kinda ubiquitous "waffle stomper" suede hiking boot(though I'd lose the red laces):


I know this style was trendy a couple years ago, but I'll live with looking like someone jumping on a trend after everyone else has moved on.

Anyone know what to look for?
which brands make decent boots?
I'm completely lost in this area.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Vasque is the last brand I bought, 7 years ago, and they may never need to be replaced. Mine are water proof and suitable for hunting and performed perfectly walking from Pfeiffer State Park to Carmel Valley. They have worked in snow ,muck and cinder cone trails and hibernate off season stuffed with newspaper in the closet. I believe REI still handles this brand. I spent just less than $200. For American made check out Danner https://www.danner.com/?gclid=CNmH7Kj58rsCFax_Qgodx3cA0Q many models are recraftable. These will come in north of $300. Spend $30-50 on some quality insoles. Those laces: I suggest you stick with flat laces color optional.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

As above, Vasque and especially my favorite, Danner, are both solid, reliable brands, as is REI's house brand. There are others. I recommend a modern, composite boot. Buy your socks first, then fit the boot to your feet wearing your socks. In over thirty years in the Northern Rockies, including ten seasons as a volunteer federal ski ranger, I and everybody else I know (and millions elsewhere) have learned to trust Gore-Tex. You can, too.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Just because something's on a few blogs doesn't mean it's actually trendy in the real world. Or at least that's what I tell myself, because I'm currently wearing my dad's old pair of Vasque waffle stompers. 

I think you would have a much higher chance of delayed trend chasing if you were wearing work boots. This style of boots very much have a place in the trad/prep/ivy cannon.

All that being said, I love mine and would highly recommend a pair. I would look to Vasque or Danner. Can be had for a decent price secondhand.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The Danner Mountain Light is a great stand-by as are vintage Vasques, Raichle, etc. I think a really good value in all-leather, Norwegian-welted, first-world made, traditional hiking boots are Alico boots, available at Sierra Trading Post. They're terribly rugged, good-looking and well-made (in Italy) but old-school in terms of hiking boot tech and heavy (but, so are waffle-stompers in general). In ascending order of features/price they are:

Alico Tahoe:









Alico Summit:









... and Alico Mountaineer









(sorry for the ginormous pics)

It's definitely a look that can work within trad.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the hint on Alico, hardline. I'd never heard of them, and they look good.

This kind of hiking boot was very trendy in the early 1970's. John Denver's popularity at the time added fuel to this fire. Hiking boots, jeans, and plaid shirts where what you wore if you didn't want to do the full hippie thing of faded dirty Levi's bell-bottoms, raggedy pocket t-shirts, and beat-up desert boots.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I just went through the OP's deal about two years ago.

My Vasques were over 30 years old (resoled twice, I think) and finally the leather uppers were shot. 

What to do?

I looked and looked and finally found a good replacement via LL Bean; a nice narrow all leather trad style bot.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Captain America said:


> I looked and looked and finally found a good replacement via LL Bean; a nice narrow all leather trad style bot.


The Bean Cresta Hiker is a good alternative to the Sundowner but I consider them both to be more classic tech than trad (both feature Gore-Tex and cemented soles). While the Sundowners have the history and iconic status, I think the edge goes to the Crestas for Bean's warranty and for being made in Eastern Europe (Romania, I think) by Italian bootmaker, AKU for LLB, whereas the Vasques are all made in China.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Hardline's points are well-taken. There is a lively debate in this area about quality control in countries of origin, and both Eastern Europe and China have their advocates. Now that Gore-Tex is widely available, it comes down to a matter of personal preference. About four years ago, I had to select new summit boots - the kind put on only for long approaches on rock and ice, typically beginning at about 11K feet. This is not a situation where anyone want boots to fail, and nothing from a trustworthy company is inexpensive. After much reassurance from Danner's superb customer service, I bought a pair of theirs, made in China. During three summer seasons and about ten summits above 12K feet, they have performed every bit as well as the older generation, much heavier Vasques that they replaced. The Vasques lasted at least fifteen years, and I have great hope for the Danners. This is not to say that Eastern European boots would not have done as well. My being a lifelong Danner true believer affected the decision.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

godan said:


> Hardline's points are well-taken. There is a lively debate in this area about quality control in countries of origin, and both Eastern Europe and China have their advocates. Now that Gore-Tex is widely available, it comes down to a matter of personal preference. About four years ago, I had to select new summit boots - the kind put on only for long approaches on rock and ice, typically beginning at about 11K feet. This is not a situation where anyone want boots to fail, and nothing from a trustworthy company is inexpensive. After much reassurance from Danner's superb customer service, I bought a pair of theirs, made in China. During three summer seasons and about ten summits above 12K feet, they have performed every bit as well as the older generation, much heavier Vasques that they replaced. The Vasques lasted at least fifteen years, and I have great hope for the Danners. This is not to say that Eastern European boots would not have done as well. My being a lifelong Danner true believer affected the decision.


Excellent points. I realize in rereading my post that I was basically endorsing a product made by an Italian company outsourcing its manufacturing to Romania over another Italian company outsourcing its manufacturing to China, but it wasn't my intention. The reviews of the imported Sundowners are really quite negative compared to the Crestas, regardless of country of origin.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> Vasque is the last brand I bought, 7 years ago, and they may never need to be replaced.


I have a pair of Vasques (that look pretty much like your photo) that I purchased in college 40 years ago. They don't get worn all that often, but they still fit a perform well. I use a can of SnowSeal about over a decade to keep them waterproof. They may be the oldest things (other than my dad's watch) that is worn in regular rotation. I am not expecting to replace them. I'll be gone before they are.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Vasques - purchased in 1988. Could not wear them out. They looked the worse for wear when I finally let them go in a garage sale about 3 years ago, but the new owner was more than overjoyed to take them off my hands.

I also own a pair of 1960's Swiss made Molitors which are a true climbing boot, but I keep them around only as a conversation piece. They could make someone a nice anchor for their yacht.


----------



## marinephil (Jun 30, 2013)

Good timing for this thread. 2 days ago, I found a pair of Danner Mountain Light hiking boots at the thrift store. They were muddy, a little scuffed, and definitely broken in, but they didn't need repair in any way. Bought them for $4, hope to clean them up and use them. I'll post before and after pictures once I've got them looking decent.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Captain America said:


> I just went through the OP's deal about two years ago.
> 
> My Vasques were over 30 years old (resoled twice, I think) and finally the leather uppers were shot.
> 
> ...


I've worn those Crestas for almost 20 years, and they are great. I have a narrow foot so my choices were limited, but I hit the jackpot here. Light and tough.


----------



## wiredroach (Sep 14, 2008)

_I know this style was trendy a couple years ago..._

Hiking boots aren't something you buy based on "trendy." You buy them based on how well they fit your individual feet and what you'll be using them for.

I'd look at Vasque and Danner, as mentioned by many above. They look good and more importantly, they're real hiking boots that wear like iron. My Vasque Sundowners are pushing 20 years old and have seen numerous ascents of Montana peaks without falling apart like cheaper boots would. And they're available in about 5 different widths, so there's no way you can't find a pair that fits.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

wiredroach said:


> Hiking boots aren't something you buy based on "trendy." You buy them based on how well they fit your individual feet and what you'll be using them for.


^ +1

Hiking is hard on your feet--your boots must be right. Don't skimp. I really like my Fracap Scarponcini boots:

https://www.aphrodite1994.com/blog/index.php/fracap-boots/

The only bad thing about these is the visible logo on each heel. Can't be helped, I found them worth it. If you are a serious hiker, you may go through a pair of boots each year, but I am holding out hope that these will last me for three!

IMPORTANT: Bring everything that you put into your boots with you when you buy. Hiking socks, orthotic insoles, whatever you will normally be wearing with the boots. If you are a backpacker, bring your backpack, loaded with the amount of weight you normally carry. The weight on your back changes your foot shape. I'm a 30 year infantryman, I've always done this with my Army boots, but I forgot when I bought my Fracaps, so I had to buy a second pair (Anybody want a deal on a pair of size 43s?!? Shoot me a PM!) DO NOT make the same mistake!

Good luck!

Best,
Trog


----------

